# update on contact allergy



## lily (May 16, 2011)

ive posted before regarding annie being allergic to the carpets,well yesterday i put a tshirt on her and let her into the lounge,she managed all evening without any itching,plus today shes been fine,heres a pic of annie in her tyedyed flowerpower off the shoulder tshirt lol,karen


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad to hear that Annie is doing better.
Annie looks so cute in her purple tyedye!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think we should need to see several colours on her before deciding whether or not purple is the one...or are we going for that regal look?

honest, i think you found your cure....and she's gorgeous.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

thankyou,she also has an avenged 7 fold tshirt lol,well its my sons ha ha,shes in the lounge now and no itching ,i think you could be right perhaps its sorted i hope it is,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> thankyou,she also has an avenged 7 fold tshirt lol,well its my sons ha ha,shes in the lounge now and no itching ,i think you could be right perhaps its sorted i hope it is,karen


you've certainly gone out of your way to make it so....personally, though, i would change them daily...that way she has a clean one on daily...fresh start for the day, so to speak....

i hope for yours and her sake, you've found the answers....yay!!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

ive done some more research am am putting fish oils on her belly and pits ,it just soaks into her skin and its so soft lol,im also stopping the antihistamines tommorow just to see how she goes,if shes scratching i will give them to her again,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> ive done some more research am am putting fish oils on her belly and pits ,it just soaks into her skin and its so soft lol,im also stopping the antihistamines tommorow just to see how she goes,if shes scratching i will give them to her again,karen


something that worked on my dogs....especially my pug who lost most of his hair during transition..never did figure out what it was.

but my friend from australia brought me emu oil...and his hair is coming back gangbusters...it can be taken internally or used as a lotion....if you get the pure oil. it was too expensive for me to get it to the states, but maybe you can get it cheaper....there's just something about this oil...don't know if it will help with allergies....but if you can get it reasonably it is certainly worth a try.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> something that worked on my dogs....especially my pug who lost most of his hair during transition..never did figure out what it was.
> 
> but my friend from australia brought me emu oil...and his hair is coming back gangbusters...it can be taken internally or used as a lotion....if you get the pure oil. it was too expensive for me to get it to the states, but maybe you can get it cheaper....there's just something about this oil...don't know if it will help with allergies....but if you can get it reasonably it is certainly worth a try.


 thanks for that ,ive never seen it advertised but will google it lol,since getting this dog i spent half my life working the other half trying to help her with her allergies lol,my daughter is in slow labour at the moment ,and shes having a home birth so im going round to her house shortly,im taking my laptop so i can search whilst helping her lol lol ,only kidding i wont be helping ill be surfing ha ha ,karen


----------

